# SoCal Event! CHRIS ZINK seminar: Coaching the Canine Athlete!!!



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the information, and I want to join Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles. I need to attend two events for the club, and it looks like Play day at Arcadia Park might be a good start.


----------

